# owning one board vs. multiple boards



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think a ton of boards is necessary. I also can't afford a ton of boards. Right now I just have 2, and it works perfectly. I have my shit stick park board, that I ride on icy days and park days, and on days when i want to jump over/off ever stump and rock I can find. Then I have my nice pow board. Which I take out if i know im free riding, and if there is over 5" of pow, or i guess if i ust feel like riding a nice board that day. But i don't want to fuck it up playing around.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have three boards:

NS Evo for park and general dicking around.
NS Heritage for most days
Capita Charlie Slasher for deep powder days

I could easily just roll with the Heritage with no problem, but having some other options is just fun.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Realistically most people should only have 1 board and learn how to ride.

That said for me personally I keep extras around for when I blow something up. Otherwise it's the same board for all conditions unless it's insanely deep pow then I bust out the AK Pow Rocket.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> I don't think a ton of boards is necessary. I also can't afford a ton of boards. Right now I just have 2, and it works perfectly. I have my shit stick park board, that I ride on icy days and park days, and on days when i want to jump over/off ever stump and rock I can find. Then I have my nice pow board. Which I take out if i know im free riding, and if there is over 5" of pow, or i guess if i ust feel like riding a nice board that day. But i don't want to fuck it up playing around.


I've only ever rolled with one board at a time. But this year I picked a westmark for cheap, so it'll be my fun fuck shit up board, esp. at bear mountain where the runs are short, and possibly a Cobra (or similar board) for when I travel to real mountains. Double duty as a cruiser and a pow board. And can still jump off some shit.

Realistically I can only ride say the westmark and be just as happy.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I got three. 

Rome Mod 154

Rome Garage Rocker 154 

Rome Cheap Trick 155

I just got the mod and use it for everything, but a straight park or shit day. The Cheap Trick is really just my backup. One is really all you need. Two is nice to take the pressure off off each other, but one should last you two seasons or so.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> I've only ever rolled with one board at a time. But this year I picked a westmark for cheap, so it'll be my fun fuck shit up board, esp. at bear mountain where the runs are short, and possibly a Cobra (or similar board) for when I travel to real mountains. Double duty as a cruiser and a pow board. And can still jump off some shit.
> 
> Realistically I can only ride say the westmark and be just as happy.



I guess as a northeast rider, multiple boards wouldn't really make sense. Especially with seasons like last year, pow is hard to come by. 

In my mind the only reason I would grab a second board is if 

1. I was gonna use my old board to bash around on rails or urban junk

2. The new board was made for surfing deep powder, which I don't really get to do and regardless, I can set the stance back on an all-mountain and get all fat joe on it. 

Thanks for the points. This post was a semi prod into gauging whether or not I should buy another hybrid. I think I am though. Moving from a Rome Agent to Ride Buckwild. Exciting.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

sheepstealer said:


> I guess as a northeast rider, multiple boards wouldn't really make sense. Especially with seasons like last year, pow is hard to come by.
> 
> In my mind the only reason I would grab a second board is if
> 
> ...


Riding the same mountain it's fun to have two different boards, to ride it differently. Yeah a pure powder board in the East may not be necessary. Only your wants, dollars and skills will determine what kind of quiver you have.

Nobody needs a quiver, everyone needs at least one board.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

There's something mentally liberating about having at least two boards to ride.

With a single stick to ride, you (or at least I) constantly worry about hitting even the smallest bit of debris on snow. Constantly worry about base damage, topsheet damage, the most minor dings you can imagine.

When you have a backup or two, suddenly the damage just isn't as important. I picked up a retardedly cheap omatic off of steepandcheap last summer, and even though the board itself was obviously an inferior ride, the fact that it allowed me to loosen up and hit whatever tree jibs, rocks, or broken beer cans I wanted to hit made it a ton of fun to ride.

So yeah, even if you don't have specialized boards for every condition, just having a backup can give you a whole extra dimension to riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As you progress, you want tools to match the job. 
playing around, bomber, poo and a splitty


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I have 6. That sounds like a lot but I've bought most of mine off craigslist in the off season for dirt cheap (bought my atomic hatchet with bindings, oakley jacket, goggles for $100 all mint condition). 

I think now that I'm older and can afford to buy what I want...I do. I figure my time is limited so I'll get what I want...use it and if I dont like it sell it.

I have two older kids and we all have boards that we share, and boards we don't share. It's fun to have options.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I could easily just roll with the Heritage with no problem, but having some other options is just fun.


said just right! Not quite necessary but just more fun
It's no different than if your into biking, or cars. I know people with a few bikes depending on what they are riding (mountain bike, road bike, road bike with wider tires for smooth dirt trails...). And different cars for different fun (fast sports car, big truck for off-roading, and a nice car for cruising). 

I have three boards:
Ride kink 155
Academy propaganda 156 (very similar to the link but a touch stiffer)
Ride society 157 (probably getting replaced this year tho for something more up to date)


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

My quiver last season:
-Ride DH2 157 (whatever board)
-Salomon Sick Stick 163 (everything board)
-Ride Slackcountry 164 (splitboard)

I rode the Sick Stick most days, I really didn't have a huge need for a quiver. Most people don't, but it is nice to have options.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a bit of a gear whore, love buying new stuff all the time. I have 7 boards*, down from 8 since I just gave one to my nephew (Ride Kink). That said, the reality is I ride one board all season long. (Last year it was my NS Proto)

I have the other boards for collection/nostalgia (some vintage Burtons from late 80s and early 90s), other boards to loan out to friends who are interested in trying snowboarding, and because there is nothing wrong with them and I'm not going to sell them for small change - I'd rather keep them around.

I do occasionally justify it to myself "Well, I'm keeping the NS Premier around because you know... big mountain riding!" even though my local resort is a staggering 400 vertical feet of midwest machine-made ice-crunchies and I've never taken it with me when I go out west.

The truth is, I'm 43 and have been boarding for 20+ years. I love it still and have the disposable income to indulge myself. 


* 
1986 Burton Cruzer 165
1989 Burton Cruise 165
1990 Craig Kelly Mystery Air (not shown, mounted on opposite wall)
1994 Burton Twin "Ouija" 158
2000 NeverSummer Premier 168
2012 NeverSummer ProtoCT 157
2008 NeverSummer SL-R

I'm still searching for a 1988 Burton Free 6 to add to my collection and the vintage bindings for the Cruzer/Cruise if anyone knows of anything out there.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> As you progress, you want tools to match the job.
> playing around, bomber, poo and a splitty


Bingo, not sure why I didn't word it this way but that is exactly what it is. It's like multiple pairs of shoes. One pair doesn't do everything, just like one board can't cover everything at the level an experienced rider needs it too. There is a very noticeable difference in my free riding performance with my dedicated pow board vs my park stick. Just like my pow board is so much bigger and more stiff using it in the park is very unforgiving. At a certain point it's almost a necessity to have specific tools for the job so you can perform at your best for that specific activity.


----------



## ippy (Mar 11, 2010)

A quiver is a blessing and a curse. Having the right board out on the right day is fantastic fun. Having the wrong board out for the conditions is kinda poopy. 

So obviously if you have a choice you have a bit more chance of having that ridiculously awesome day when everything fits right. 

But heres the curse: Unless you live near the mountain or are happy sticking all your decks in your car just in case, chances are youre going to cock it up. Either the weather reports didnt materialise, or the conditions on your specific mountain kinda suck, or you just find that after 8 hours driving youd rather just be on your crusing deck than your bomber. 

So after a few screw ups what you end up doing is pulling out your main go to deck 90% of the time, and rarely bringing out your powder deck or your jib deck just because you want to kinda enjoy it. And you pretty much will anyway. 

I often wish my slasher was a 158. The 164 is epic fun when it drops, but its way too big when i just want to muck around. And theres the rub. The reason i bought it, is precisely the reason i never seem to bring it out. I just cant guarantee the conditions are going to be that awesome on that specific mountain by the time i get there after deciding the night before to pack it and go. Its a kinda farce. So unless you have easy access to all your rides at the mountain so you can switch out pretty quick, id say quivers are often more of a headache than they are worth. 

I didnt even mention the niggling feeling you get no matter what deck youre on and no matter how awesome it is, that maybe itd be better on one of your other rides (extreme powder outliers excepted). If you have just the one deck, you just rip and enjoy yourself. 

I like it, its absurd.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I always bring two boards with me. On normal days, I bring the Heritage and the Evo. On powder days, I bring the Heritage and the Charlie Slasher.

On normal days, if I get tired of bombing and want to play around, I'll swap out the Heritage for the Evo. On powder days, if everything starts getting tracked out and beat up, I'll swap out the Charlie Slasher for the Heritage.

I pretty much stick to riding Loveland, so it's easy to keep the extra board in the truck and swap mid-day.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

As a shop my response: Consume!! Buy more boards!

Personal response: I love my quiver! Every board in it is there for a reason. Do I miss the days of having one board and having to make do, yes. Do I count my blessings that I am in a position to have a deep quiver that can handle whatever mood I am in, of course. Having that "right" board under your feet can enhance your confidence to push your limits a little further.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

I've bought 8 but currently own 7. Only bought when my old gear becomes totally obsolete or need a compliment.

???? Burton 165 Cruiser (given to me, now hanging on wall)
1997 Nitro 157 Storm VX (now used only for slushy spring days)
1998 Morrow 162 Dominion (replaced by NS SL, now only used for jumping rocks or as a loaner for beginners)
2001 Morrow 162 Blaze (replaced by my heritage or if I need to keep up with skier friends)
Sold 2008 NS 155 SL (sold to purchase Heritage and Proto)
2011 NS 158 Heritage (Steeps of New England and Back bowls)
2011 NS 157 Proto (Replace my SL as everyday ride)
2012 NS 158 Cobra (going out west this year for pow, not sure if necessary)

Reason for holding onto old gear, with the exception of the NS SL, all my old gear became worthless after a couple of years. I have $$$, so I can afford to keep old gear.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nito said:


> I've bought 8 but currently own 7. Only bought when my old gear becomes totally obsolete or need a compliment.
> 
> ???? Burton 165 Cruiser (given to me, now hanging on wall)
> 1997 Nitro 157 Storm VX (now used only for slushy spring days)
> ...


I have come to the conclusion that "front bowls" simply do not exist.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

All I need is my Burton Performer, any conditions anytime. Does anyone know where I can get some Sorel inserts?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I have come to the conclusion that "front bowls" simply do not exist.


Only when I'm packen em!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Only when I'm packen em!


Pass it! 

I have two boards as well:

K2 Turbo Dream 159
Lib Tech Attack Banana 157

My K2 is my pow dominant board
and I bought the Lib Tech for $200 cuz it was returned slightly used, so that's my park dominant board to fuck around with and practice jibs and such with


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a couple boards in my quiver.
Currently using:
10/11 Lib Dark for all mt. use and powder
11/12 Signal Park Flat for park use, mts without much verticle and riding with slower/newer riders

Others:
09/10 Gnu DK now used primarily for ealry and late season rock duty
08/08 Nidecker Megalight was used as a powder board, now it just collects dust

Want:
NS or Mervyn split
A true powder board for when I finally get to Japan


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Funny this topic is in the recent threads; I wanted to ask a question but didn't want to start a thread for it.

I have one, (159W Flow Infinite) It is an all mountain board, small setback, I got it a bit short for me to be more playfull (6'2''-6'3'' 200LBS) I dont care if I break it, fuck it up or anything, they are cheap.

I started venturing into the park more and more.. Should I get a board with a center stance to hit the park more with? I do fine as is, but would I gain alot being centered? 

Thanks for any input guys


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Yes, there's a noticeable difference (especially when you're learning) between a true twin and directional stick in the park. That inch of setback and the directional flex can easily be the difference between riding out that blind switch landing, and losing a few teeth.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Irahi said:


> Yes, there's a noticeable difference (especially when you're learning) between a true twin and directional stick in the park. That inch of setback and the directional flex can easily be the difference between riding out that blind switch landing, and losing a few teeth.


Thanks for the reply man, you made up my mind. I'm going to look for a 158-159 twin!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I prefer to just have one board I feel really compfortable on. No excuses for riding bad, switching boards through the day, getting used to the other board etc. or having to haul multiple boards with me. I have a Ride Kink 157 and it's perfect. Honestly I don't get many 5' pow days but I have ridden it in sick pow and I was just fine, it's great at high speeds and it's amazing in the park. Also I don't baby it, the first day I got it I was on handrails, I don't worry about roots and rocks, it's more fun to just ride... if it eats shit then it's time for a new one. My friends are like "no I don't wann go there my board" or "no I don't wanna hit rails my board" blah blah... just go ride lol.


----------

